# Another way to spend your $$$ --Falk's



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2013)

Dear Fellow Falk Cooking Enthusiasts,

If you missed out on the first email, we've extended the offer for a $100 gift certificate if you purchase a 12.5" Fry Pan, as is described below. Unfortunately, we cannot offer it on the Stew Pan any longer. Please do not miss this opportunity to own a very nice, and expensive, Fry Pan for peanuts. Gift certificates must be used prior to 31 August 2013 due to an anticipated change in the e-commerce platform.

"Thanks to all of you again for making 2012 our most successful year yet! The TV news organizations would all have us believing that the world is coming to an end, but not for now... I think.

In appreciation of your business, and because I way over-committed to Falk for 32cm/12.5"pieces of cookware, I am offering you a $100 Gift Certificate if you purchase a 12.5" Fry Pan or Stew Pan in the next few days. If you place an order for either of these items, I will send you by email a Gift Certificate good for $100 off your next purchase of $250 or more...

These two items are spectacular pans, but often not within the budgets of many people. Order covers for them, if you like, but I wouldn't, if it were my money. Use a large splash screen with the Fry Pan... You may want one for the Stew Pan, but there are less expensive alternatives.

I have plenty of Fry Pans in stock, but have limited quantities of Stew Pans. If you add the item to your cart and the stock status is 'no' then it will be backordered, though I will honor your gift certificate offer.

Thank you for your continued patronage and please take advantage of this great opportunity."

Please note that the Stew Pan is no longer part of the offer. 

Sincerely

Michael Harp
COPPERPANS.COM


----------



## jayhay (May 31, 2013)

you got hacked??


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2013)

I LOVE Falk pans. I was fortunate to be able to have used a large saute pan that Warren lent me. I used it a few times over a year and really got to love this thing. Talk about the perfect pan for doing fish, nice even crust cooked to perfection. The control and even temps are astounding. The downside - price, weight, and maintenance. They're so worth the trouble and cost though, I wish I could afford some myself.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow cut and paste spam. :lol2:
I went on a Copper bender recently and replaced a lot of old cookware with Copper. I bought Falk, Mauviel and Mazzetti. The Falk is my least favorite. The brushed copper exterior is nice but the satin SS lining sticks and their handles/rivets are way too small. The biggest problem with Falk is the Falk USA distributor is a real Peach. There's been a few threads on CH with him chiming in but most are so off the wall or confontational they get deleted. 

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/888585


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 1, 2013)

guys, I posted the e-mail that I was sent. I've got two Falk pans. 3.0L Saucier and 12.5" sauté pan. I also have al the debuyer fry pans, yep six of them. 11" country pan, Fry's 8", 10", 12", 14" and 11" crepe. They are my go to pans unless I need that ultra level of control. Everybody has preferences, some people think Debuyer pans are ugly too. Since I like to keep my copper shiny, I use BKF to scrub the interior and exterior after using. I'm kinda anal about my home cooking tools. As I see it the only draw back to the Falks is that they're NOT induction ready. These days, I use the my induction hob a lot (summer in NC), I can't use my Falks. So for me, they are my winter pans. Duckfat, I'd like to see you other copper pans. If you get a chance, post some PICS>


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a few of the Mazzetti. This is a 6 quart sauce pot that I had them install a second handle on like a soup pot. This one is 3mm, Bronze handles that are very comfortable and tin lining. The Mazzetti tin lining is vastly better than Mauviel.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's an inside shot of a Falk with the brushed SS and tiny rivets Vs a lower end Mauviel (WS-2mm).






Here's a close up of the Falk handles which look a lot more like cast pot metal (very silver) than Cast Iron. 






Here's a shot of a Falk, 2mm WS Mauviel and a new Mauviel. The Cast Iron handles on the new Mauviels are sealed to prevent rust which is nice. The Falk handles rust very fast if you don't oil them. 






Here's a Falk lid. The Falk lids are the best of the three (IMO) as they set down in the pot very slightly and get a nice seal






I've bought three more copper pots since I took these shots. I also added a 2.5mm Falk stock pot and a few more 2.5mm-SS lined Mauviel sauce pots with Cast Iron handles. The Falk stock pot is killer but the handles are very small.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 1, 2013)

I bought a Falk set and added a couple of extra pans when they just started retailing in the US through copperpans.com, about 7 years ago, I think. Love them. Before that my pans were All Clad. Still have the wok, but once you try copper, you are hooked. Copper and cast iron, to be more accurate. 

Brush over polished finish on copper any day.

M


----------



## mzer (Jun 1, 2013)

The branding all over the Falk is horrendous.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 1, 2013)

mzer said:


> The branding all over the Falk is horrendous.



Yes, I don't like it. Mine had a tiny pressed mark on the bottom of the pans.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comparison shots and info Duck


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

The new Falk is vastly different from their cookware from several years ago. I'll eat my hat if their handles are not made in China and FWIW the last time I spoke with Mr.Harp he was working out of China. It's pretty noticeable when you lift a Falk that's several years old and then use a new one. Of course many products change over time but even Mr. Harp has expressed frustration over Falk changing weights (how do you do that with out making the pot smaller or the bi-metal thinner?) and not notifying him. Pay close attention to their web site and unlike other makers you will see that their volumes and weights are all approximations. Those estimations are still not very accurate based on the pieces I've bought.
The Falk logo is stamped on the bottom of the pots as well.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks for the comparison shots and info Duck



I can get some shots later of the Falk stock pot if any one is interested.

Dave


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 1, 2013)

doesn't Falk supply the stainless/copper sheeting to everybody else? i bought 2.5mm 26cm Mauviel frypan a month ago, but all the rest of my stuff is tinned, either 2mm Baumalu, or heavy old stuff (the 2 qt 70s vintage Matfer saucepan I have weighs about 2 tons, is over 3mm at the edge, and rules, and the 26cm high side frypan by J. Jacqoutot is fantastic, as it's made to be as light as possible while also giving good performance). the Mauviel is very nice, especially after i polished up the stainless steel interior (it was quite rough and sticky, initially, which was disconcerting using it next to the rather slippery tin i'm used to). the Baumalu works great, and is very cheap. 2mm seems just fine, to me. i really love copper.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 1, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> doesn't Falk supply the stainless/copper sheeting to everybody else?



Falk owns the patent on the bi-metal process but they don't actually manufacture or supply the bi-metal foil to other companies.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Falk owns the patent on the bi-metal process but they don't actually manufacture or supply the bi-metal foil to other companies.



ah, okay. i think i had originally read that they were the supplier on egullet many moons ago, and as often happens, i find out that it wasn't true.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 3, 2013)

Duckfat, thanks for posting those shots. Absolutely agree with you that the cast iron handles are unfinished. I had to use 800/1000 west sane paper to finishe mine. The burr that I took of was so sharp. I's say chinese part for sure. 

Given your expertience with the Falk pans, the sauce pot you have, How thick it is? is it SS or Tin lined? 

Are you guys saying that Falk pans all weigh different amount? How's that possible? How could the copper foil be lighter if its 2.5mm then its 2.5 right? Given the the quality of copper is the same. Also, what is it about the little revets that you don't like Duck? Honestly, have you ever had a falk handle come loose? Under what circumstances could you even invistioning it happening? Maybe if you were using the pot as a mallet? HA

Agreed about the crappy maker mark stamp. the one on my 3 Q saucier is barely visable. Maybe time to make a new die Falk?


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 3, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Given your expertience with the Falk pans, the sauce pot you have, How thick it is? is it SS or Tin lined?
> Are you guys saying that Falk pans all weigh different amount? How's that possible? what is it about the little revets that you don't like Duck? Honestly, have you ever had a falk handle come loose? Under what circumstances could you even invistioning it happening? Maybe if you were using the pot as a mallet? HA



IIR Falk only makes 2.5 and 2mm copper. All of my Falk is 2.5mm. AFAIK Falk does not produce any tin lined cookware. Falk cookware weighs less because than they advertise because Falk keeps reducing the size of their pots with out changing the advertised size. Their 2.5 quart sauce pot for example holds less than 2 quarts. That piece is $325 (with out discounts). That's $120 more than the Mauviel 1.9 (2.5MM-SS) that will actually hold 1.9 quarts. 
The rivets are probably not an issue if all you do is polish the copper to look purdy in a show kitchen (don't laugh a lot of copper ends up all show and no go) but I cook a lot with my copper. Load up a large stock pot with those rivets and it's not hard to imagine that eventually it could be a real problem. Either way I'd probably sum it up as not being a fan of paying more for less.
The biggest issue I see over all with Falk is they will not take returns with out major hassles and significant re-stocking fees if they will even take it back. They openly say on the US web site they do not want returns and they mean it. 
If you want Tin lined I'd probably look at the company making them in Brooklyn (Hammersmiths?) however I've never had one of their products.

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Dave. makes sense. My pots are like my knives, if they don't get used, they get sold. it hadn't occured to me that the actuall pot is smaller. Interesting. I've got two useful ones so I'm fine with that. My only regret was that Michael harp had one Windsor 3.0 L Fait Tout that has since been dioscontinued that I should have grabbed. Its maybe the only size I don't have and I can't justify $300 for an All-cladd copper core. I need induction capable too


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thanks Dave. makes sense. My pots are like my knives, if they don't get used, they get sold. it hadn't occured to me that the actuall pot is smaller. Interesting. I've got two useful ones so I'm fine with that. My only regret was that Michael harp had one Windsor 3.0 L Fait Tout that has since been dioscontinued that I should have grabbed. Its maybe the only size I don't have and I can't justify $300 for an All-cladd copper core. I need induction capable too



i have this 3.5 qt Viking, and it's very nice. might fit your needs.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks but I want a Windor pan not a saucier, I already have that in falk. 




EdipisReks said:


> i have this 3.5 qt Viking, and it's very nice. might fit your needs.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 4, 2013)

Mauviel makes a Windsor pot but you really have to pay attention to which line you are buying. Amazon has been a good source for me. You might also want to search for a vintage Fait Tout on eBay or if your French is up to snuff order direct from E Dehillerin. 

Dave

http://www.e-dehillerin.fr/en/cuprinox-extra-thick.php


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2013)

Every pro kitchen I have worked in has pots with loose or missing rivets. How long this would take to happen in a home environment is anyone's guess, but it is a reality.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 4, 2013)

The worst thing I've ever experienced in the kitchen was having a pot of boiling water dumped down my leg by one of my cooks when the rivets let loose on a pot. Not something I'd wish on any one. Just another reason why customer service and warranties become so important when spending this much $$$ on cookware. 
Loose or missing rivets = defects that should be replaced. 

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 4, 2013)

I just put a bid in for a new All Clad 2.5 Fait Tout in stainless. See if they take my bid of $100. Sad that nobody makes that shape anymore. 

I hear you guys about rivets popping out and such. But does this really happen on quality pans? Sure it happens to those cheap solid allumnium pans that they sell at the Restraunt supply store. I'd never cook on them but i know thats the most popular pan in most kitchens. 

I'd love to see a PIC of a De Buyer or falk pan with popped rivets? I'm sure its possible but, common? i don't think so.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2013)

I vaguely remember reading that Falk produces most of the copper-stainless laminated material and that, in the end, the difference between several of the companies is mainly in the handles and rivets. But I don't remember where I got that. I. Any case, that large Dehillerin saute pan has been on my list for the longest time. 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I hear you guys about rivets popping out and such. But does this really happen on quality pans? Sure it happens to those cheap solid allumnium pans that they sell at the Restraunt supply store. I'd never cook on them but i know thats the most popular pan in most kitchens.



We don't use the aluminum ones at work, not sure what brand but we have some pretty heavy duty stainless pots that have popped rivets.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 5, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I vaguely remember reading that Falk produces most of the copper-stainless laminated material and that, in the end, the difference between several of the companies is mainly in the handles and rivets.



Add price and customer service and that pretty much sums it up. No matter who makes the copper foil or bi-metal as long as you compare the same thickness, performance is still the same. If you get into hand hammered or tin lined copper then there's a world of difference between products, where the copper comes from, quality of workmanship and if the tin is hand wiped or not.
JC is right. Rivets will pop and it's not just on lower end cookware. Spending more $$ does not mean a product will never fail. If that were true my Viking range owes me big time! :wink:

Dave


----------

